

The Secret Sins of 19-Year-Old Isaac Newton - nightbrawler
http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/158490

======
Jun8
As Keynes famously observed "Newton was not the first of the age of reason. He
was the last of the magicians". One can argue that Newton was "pre-Newtonian"!

Keynes' essay on Newton is an interesting read: [http://www-history.mcs.st-
and.ac.uk/Extras/Keynes_Newton.htm...](http://www-history.mcs.st-
and.ac.uk/Extras/Keynes_Newton.html)

